# Request for a some what ecchi



## molkame (Mar 8, 2008)

Could any one make me a ecchi of dawn from pokemon? I would give you rep and a cookie


----------



## Rolling~Star (Mar 8, 2008)

Ask zaxxon


----------



## molkame (Mar 8, 2008)

i havent seen him before and i searched it but nothing. are you sure thats his name?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2008)

yes,....thats his name  cant miss him


----------



## molkame (Mar 8, 2008)

ill try again


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2008)

i think it was ~Zaxxon~


----------



## molkame (Mar 8, 2008)

ahhh that might be why lol


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2008)

i hope i helped you


----------



## molkame (Mar 8, 2008)

you did, thanks


----------



## Cooli (Mar 8, 2008)

lol Zax


King of loli


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 20, 2008)

who's dawn? .. post pic


----------



## Denji (Mar 21, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> who's dawn? .. post pic



It's the girl in Zaxxon's current set.


----------

